# Mk4 brake light flashing



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

my brake light flashes and beeps for like 30 seconds a few times a week when the weather is really cold. what are the possibilities?
The dealership only wants to blame my aftermarket brake pads and wont give me a straight answer as to what could be causing this.
The history: it's a 337 with the same brakes as a 2002 Audi TT 225. Knowing how dusty the factory pads are, I swapped the pads the day after I picked the car up from the dealer. I had to use the Mintex TT pads, since the 337 Mintex pads were not on the market yet, so I had to jury-rig the sensors since VW decided to use a different shape connector than Audi...
long story short, if it is just the jury-rigging that is tripping the light then I wont worry about it. if there could be something more serious wrong, I want to know what it could be. ABS?








my car has 350 miles left under warranty.


----------



## Mohudsolo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 brake light flashing (strider5)*

If you still have the original pads, swap them back in and see if the problem goes away. If not, it was not the connector, or it is damaged from not fitting right, or something else entirely.


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 brake light flashing (Mohudsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mohudsolo* »_If you still have the original pads, swap them back in and see if the problem goes away. If not, it was not the connector, or it is damaged from not fitting right, or something else entirely.

I honestly dont have time or energy for guessing here.
VW must have some definitive source of information somewhere that tells techs exactly what could be causing the light to flash. that is all I want to know. nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 brake light flashing (strider5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strider5* »_my brake light flashes and beeps for like 30 seconds a few times a week when the weather is really cold. what are the possibilities?

Do you mean the ABS light or the brake pad sensor light?


----------



## strider5 (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 brake light flashing (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_Do you mean the ABS light or the brake pad sensor light? 

it flashes "BRAKE" about once a second under my speedo for like 20-30 second, and beeps as it's flashing.
I honestly have no idea what could be causing it.


----------



## GTi25th (Nov 15, 2004)

i have the same problem.. it would flash just when i'm drivin normally... i read that on other forums that it might be low on brake fluid or somethin with power steerin fluid ... i dunno .. it would great help you could help...

i have stock brake pads 


_Modified by GTi25th at 2:06 PM 1-18-2005_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (GTi25th)*

several things can cause the "brake" light to flash.
1. low fluid
2. your parking brake is engaged
3. bad parking brake switch thinks brake is on
4. coupled with "ABS" light means you have a fault in the ABS ecu
check for codes in your ABS control unit and see what you find


----------



## Zackjoe15 (Jul 21, 2006)

mine does the same exact thing and has been for a couple years now. I sheared the abs sensor off because I forgot to unhook it from the strut before dropping the control arm one day. did it to both sides :banghead: anyway check the little brake fluid level first. If not then you got a fault like previously stated. Find out the problem, fix it, and in a few drive cycles you shouldnt have to worry about it anymore.:thumbup:


----------

